# Are these Tetra Eggs?



## SteveMcQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

Simple question, one of my little tetras has these things comming out of her and I just wanted to make sure they were eggs or something healthy and not some massive internal parasite. They are everywhere in the tank, but this is the highest concentration. 

Thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Which bit of that picture are you referring to?

I see some tiny white balls on the leaves that could be eggs, but then there's also some filmy white at the top of the plant, too...?

What kind of tetra?

And are the tetras "dancing" and wiggling around each other?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

poop?
I don't think I've seen stringy eggs.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

i don't think they are eggs.. tetra eggs are round and very Distinct


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, there are fish that do lay eggs that adhere to each other in a kind of film... or the milky stuff at the surface of the water could be sperm...

But I can't really tell from that photo? Especially without knowing what tetra species are in the tank...


----------



## SteveMcQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

They are Neon Tetras and I suppose the best way to describe them would be white larve, but I definatly saw some of these hanging from the Tetras rear section


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Larvae? As in worm-shaped, not round?

Tetra eggs should be round and rather clear when they're first laid.

If they're shaped and move like worms, then you've got parasites.


----------

